
Show HN: Brewlet – The Missing Menulet for Brew.sh - zzada
https://github.com/zkokaja/Brewlet
======
zzada
Hi, I'm the author of this project. I created this because I always found
myself unaware of the state of my brew packages (e.g. how many need to
updated, what versions are they on, should I update them?), and I had to
manually type in some commands.

I decided a simple menulet (or menu bar app) can serve as a minimalistic UI
for this simple interaction. With it, I can get a notification when new
packages are available or just glance at its icon.

It has the core functionality I want now, but sense that it could still be
improved. So, any feedback in terms of UX, ideas, new functionality, etc are
welcome.

Thanks!

~~~
Frank3K
It would be nice if you could actually install it using brew.

~~~
zzada
Thanks for the input. I was planning on doing that, but I read in their
documentation that they may reject apps that are "not notable enough" and
without enough stars on GitHub[1]. So I'm waiting a bit before actually
submitting that pull request.

[1]: [https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
cask/blob/master/doc/fa...](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
cask/blob/master/doc/faq/rejected_casks.md)

~~~
DenseComet
It might be cool to just create a tap for now. Afaik a tap can be as minimal
as a git repo with the .rb package definition file, which you will have to
write at some point anyways.

~~~
zzada
That's a good idea, thank you.

~~~
agustif
I've added apps I found on the wild before by creating easy enough to do
PR/taps, as long as you follow guidelines It can get merged, you can always
host your own namespace to not depend on upstream merging anyway I guess.

Great product

